# weight loss with friends



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Tonight my daughter and I decided to do a weight loss contest for the next 13 weeks weigh in weekly on Monday afternoon like this.

I am 6 feet and a half inch and I weigh 221 pounds when I weighed in.
I will report my results here honestly no matter what. Her and I will compete by percentage because she is smaller than I am.

My ideal weight would be 185. I have tried this before and failed.

13 weeks to GO.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Best of fortunes on that. I lost all my weight when I moved over to Bud Lite. Have you tried that?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I have the opposite issue. Keeping weight on is a problem for me. I'm a bean pole. I have been working out though. I've always been told, you lose weight at the table and get fit in the gym. Good luck to you both!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Not a beer drinker. I like whisky on again off again. Beer gets me all goofy some times like I am allergic.

My weight problem is from eating to much.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You Can Do It.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Well our first of 13 weigh in.

I lost 5 and my daughter lost 6.5

I did not expect this much loss. I did not try that hard intentionally.
Sugar drink omissions. Black coffee and no creamer. Subway in leui of other drive through. 

I know the second week will be less affect under same circumstances so if I want similar effect I will need to amp it up.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

My Dad who traveled 5 months a year used to always fight his weight while traveling every winter gaining 15-25 lbs. Mom would give him hell pushing him hard to keep the weight off every winter when he traveled because with his business he needed to look like a fit but older athlete during the summers for business purposes.

Then he discovered the secret to loosing/keeping the weight off.

Eat no bread and cut back on pasta. That's it, minimal bread. I've used the same trick to drop 20 lbs.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

You just need to drink more water and count your calories. Lower you fat and sugar intake, and make sure your carb calories meet your exercise calories. Don't eat unless you know your basal plus your exercise will account for the calorie content.

I lost way too much weight way too fast as a teenager by switching to catabolic foods and working out atleast 500 calories a day. Foods that are High in protein will be useful, but most of all it is about portions and how much water you intake.

Jogging is particualrly good for fat burn. There are also a bunch of 0 calorie or low calory foods out there. 

Currenly I am also aiming to get my weight down a bit I had plataued between 235 and 220 over most of the fall which is 20+ lbs higher than I normally am from a few years back. Arguably I am still filling relatively fit I can still jog long distances, I am strong as I have ever been, however I would still like to convert fat to muscle as I can.

I don't have a scale though so I won't be able to way myself until exams when I have access to a scale again.

Dude just cut down your intake. Food is like any addiction you just need to divert your addiction. Either that or do something simple like take appetite supressing stuff.

Drink more coffee or green teen (without sugar) also caffiene increases metabolic rate, also hot sauces with capescin. 

Try eating more rice, less bread, less cheese, less stuff with sugar, absolutely no pie or cake etc..

Try lean meats or even better fish and seafood. 

And burn atleast 500 calories a day working out. It is from your working out that you will loose weight, managing food intake will only stop you from gaining more weight.


Oh also more fibre make sure you get lots of fibre.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

deleted


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I lost 6 pounds in 8-9 days and I am not 350 pound man and cant work out like my days of youth
I will have the info that will help you this the healthy way and not starving your self and ill explain why I did this diet plan so it be long crappy story and after you read you will jump with joy
I helped this plan with 3 other people they didn't lose it fast like I did and one is really obese and the lady lost she said 10 pounds but it taken her close to 3 weeks and she cant work out al all
ill explain science and what you need with out breaking the bank


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I refuse to post my weight because I'm flat out embarrassed at how far I let myself go. That stops last week, I started a couch to 5k program. Today is week 2 day 1 and it will be around 22 degrees when I wake up to exercise. I'm not saying that I'm going LEO but all agencies around here are short and I want the option to when springtime hits in a few months.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

alterego,

good job, keep it up


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

deleted


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

my metabolism was checked it showed its very low , with out going threw starvation mode you need so many calories for it not to happen and if you trying to lose weight starvation mode is you're enemy 
so say you need only 1200 calories I need only 900 maybe even lower my metabolism is low and I can not take the meds to help that
also due to me being bipolar my meds makes you hungry and crave foods and drinking endless amount of water DOSE NOT WORK! which is also bad for weight lose
my doctor had me try phentermine, it helps cravings and gives the metabolism a small boost, note 30$ a bottle and its only good for short time few months tops then its useless , but this gave me less cravings but again not like the average male at 6'5 large frame / higher bone density and my metabolism is still not at a normal rate , 4 different doctors all had said my ideal weight is to be 235- 250 only reason 250 is because my muscle mass and some fat they are still not fully sure because my frame is so odd. 
so phentermine can make you lose weight fast but tis not safe talk to your doctor if you go that route.

so lets start the safest way first
have your metabolism blood test! , reason I said blood is because people all say I have a slow metabolism waa waa ,,, that's bullsh*t over 85%of people have normal metabolism its what they eat that mess with it and how they eat
fine a good calorie index chart and see what is the amount of calories you really need due to age size weight and metabolism rate and bone structure this all adds to how you really lose weight the safe way
also do not listen to people who think they are know it all's because they went to collage and taken up nutrition to get a easy point or what ever

how fast and safe you lose weight is up to you
I ate only lean chicken turkey very rarely I had lean beef flank steak is the best bet and I hate fish plus if you do eat fish stick to salmon or tuna and not the canned ones and eggs 1 egg is 70 calories minus the yokes that egg is 15-18 calories of pure protein but studies found out that yokes are not bad only in a large amount it will effect you
veggies- romaine lettuce, cucumbers, cherry tomatoes, celery, broccoli, avocados < A must, spinach , you can add other veggies but I picked these ones they are the best for you price wise and health reasons
fruit- berries blue straw mixed long not sugar added ,apples lemons / limes juice bottle or fresh the fruit should be eaten once a day berries about 1 cup is good frozen or fresh and only 1 apple do not eat both of them same day pick only 1 type lemon juice is game threw out the day you need it
good olive oil cold press is better for you or use cooking spray but make sure it dose not have dairy in it like butter flavor ones I liked olive but you can get other kinds make sure you read what in it low sodium is a key
vinegars wine rice apple if you get unpasteurized apple vinegar go for it I did not want to get close to balsamic it has hidden carbs and sugars explain later
try to get raw unsalted almonds but you do not eat many of them stick to 1 serving which is about 16-20 a day or every other I did half a serving for a reason ill explain later
now sweets , no sugar at all nada zero nothing , you have 100% pure maple syrup ,or honey raw is best but plain is fine , if you use that fake stuff stick to pure or raw stevia, ill explain why again later 
natural yogurt plain , skim or 1% milk yea I know like water etc etc or use almond milk but not much , I mixed mine with skim 
real whole grain cereal the good stuff not the can use plain oatmeal I did 1 serving a day
now teas ok green tea is pretty much every one knows but if you can fine Oolong tea or pu-erh tea then you have it made just make sure they are organic for you to get the results I got mine from prince of peace go to there website itself and order they not much unless you can fine a tea store
tea now is hard to explain but oolong and pu-erh are higher is some stuff I cant even remember but it works wonders and studies have shown they work but if you get pu-erh this is number 1 in health and taste like mood that's because its fermented 
I rarely drink coffee due to the amount of caffeine to much will mess with blood sugars and can make it hard to sleep and you need sleep , your body burns calories and helps with oxygen and testosterones try to get 7 plus hours

I eat chicken turkey beef what ever 1-2 times a lunch and dinner and have eggs breakfast or lunch when eating eggs in the morning have 3 eggs but remove yokes from a few if you can but keep 1 yokes are good for you but high on calories
cereal /oatmeal I would have only 2-3 times a week really and yogurt 1time if any and remember serving sizes 
blue straw raspberries and apples are so good for you but try to stick to green apples only 1/2 -1 cup of berries depending on the calories and carb count explain later
most of the time I ate eggs in the morning with spinach and I hate spinach but and cherry tomatoes about 4-8 depending how I feel and what plans I made for the rest of the day
my lunches was mostly salads and for a dressing I mix avocado with lemon or lime juice at times vinegar but lemon is better for a reason just a bit and some olive oil to make spread better
for sneaks I have almonds and about 1/2 - 1 serving but I try to stick to veggies or berries or the apple it depends what my plans was for that day

go ape sh*t on herbs just remember to count they do have carbs but do not count the calories and spices are anther key here explain later
do not use allot of salt more salt = more water weight you are trying to lose and you want to lose belly fat not water weight but remember if you are working out and sweating then you do need some salt , I cant work out like I used to so I didn't use much salt but human body needs it just watch how you use it and try using other means of flavoring 
when you use honey maple or stevia you need to look at the calories and carbs, sugar has less calories pre-serving then honey or maple yes it dose but sugar is based on chemicals (wiki it) after said and done honey or any other idem that's sweet is far less then refined sugar or corn syrup and what not. 
so when you have say yogurt or honey you need to watch the amount you add to the drink , its why i didn't have much yogurt 
beet sugar i have no info on so i cant say much on it , now the stevia you say its calorie free and its more natural then splenda and others , yes it is more natural but the hidden carbs are in all artificial sweeteners .about 1 carb is in 1 packet which is 1 teaspoon some 
spenda is .4 carbs and say stevia is a .6 these are not real numbers i cant fine the chart to link it but because they are not 1. they do not need to show that in nutrition chart and its how some will say 1 crab even its really not 1 full carb.
make sure you eat small meals break it all down to 4-6 times a day if you can and have snacks 
never eat the leans or diet made food they freeze

reason why i picked those veggies is the fiber you body needs to pass the poop better and if its not passing the poop it adds more weight when you step on a scale remember you can hold over 10 pounds of poop inside you and more i was told by my doctor her father had close to 16 pounds once so fiber is good and green veggies and nuts have magnesium that helps digestion also a big role

green tea also help metabolism but i add lemon slices or apple and even cucumbers for its anti antioxidants and lets me get used to it better with out the need to sweeting it up, prince of peace will sell organic teas but go to the website itself get a box of 100 for 4-5 bucks i don't recall at the moment

things to help also is i make ginger tea i have about 1 inch or so a day that's because it also helps with digestion i put that inch in hot water to get much of the love out of it and then mix it with my other teas threw the day
also take note drink cold tea and water that helps make the metabolism work better ,(wiki it to expend )
cinnamon cayenne pepper are highly good for metabolism eat it some how or if you want to get capsules 
if you like to knock it up more get vitamin B-12 get the shots or capsules as well if you like 5000 MGs makes a huge difference 
testosterones are good as well strength training helps but again cant do that so i take cod fish liver oil i got mine 90 capsules 4-5 dollars at Walmart and if you can get ZMA now it can be a pain fining that but ZMA is zinc and magnesium combined so you know this can know the testosterones up study showed it has in 1 week knocked it up in men by half and so the will to make whoopee can be good or bad might need to bring in rosie palm or something but it dose i got yelled at a few times so be prepared .

Now do to so many injuries my body is a shell of my former self , i can no long bench press 400 plus pounds and cant jog 20 miles and if i get back to the ring i would be dead before the bell ringed because I am way out of shape 
only good part of my body is my right arm .
work on good breathing exercises tai chi and deep breath meditation , in the nose out the mouth or even dance like movements you choose . 
don't sit down the watch game in between breaks do anything in the house even its just idiot circle swing arms around bench press the air just don't sit down half the day do dishes wash windows and if you work and its a desk job well that's ok make up for it at home. I use a work rubber band thing and close i can get to strength training as i can get, I try my best to stay in motion doing stuff "dog hates being brush every day " but you get an idea.
https://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/cbc this link can help but its not 100% correct fact it can be off by 1-20% but it can give you a guide to show you how many calories u burn and it can shock.

remember i have slow metabolism even with the phentermine make note of that again
my calorie intake is 800-1100 only because my metabolism is so low and to fix that i boost it with teas spices you know the rest of that story
my carb is about 12-18g net crabs, ok i will explained net crabs ,so you get something say broccoli and a serving says it has 5g carbohydrates that can sound a lot but its not because you need to now minus the dietary fiber which is say 3g so that's making the broccoli 2 net carbs, minus dietary fiber from the veggies and fruit
so lets say a bag of spinach is 10g carbohydrates and only 6 are dietary fiber now that's only 4g net carbs and you can get allot of veggies.
stick to healthy fast olive oil and avocado even they are higher on calories and carb's they have great benefits 
this chart can help you as well Vegetable Nutrient Chart | Vitamins + minerals in common vegetables

drink always drink even not thirsty just drink away just make sure you go weewee when you have to or it can hurt you
I lost now about 17 -20 pounds maybe more i wont fine out till tomorrow now and it is slowed down in past week it has seems my body has gotten used to the routine and i started on 26th of December its now 25 days and and going to let my body chill for a few then redo the whole thing over with the doctors watching me because my cravings will return and my metabolism will drop once more , but i will keep losing just not as fast as i like .
Also remember a good chunk of that is water weight due to not using a lot of salt.
I helped 3 people and they lost allot in short time amount of time as well but i kind of beaten them with the extra steps ZMA B-12 oolong / pu-erh teas they added a hug benefit to my lost 
i tried looking for the links but i am using my tablet my computer is being a jerk face at the moment and i am not good at explaining things but if you under stood this then you are crazier then me and A_Watchmen already is crazy so he don't count

sorry I forgot to also say this and didn't want to go very top , never heat your food in plastic ! a study has came out found plastic containers screws with weight i don't recall how but it dose so when you store food let it cool off and reheat it put in a dish and cover it with something other then plastic containers


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

that taken me hours to write with a tablet


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Great job gambit. 
All of you, keep up the good work


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

well got weighted at the doctors today to can give the right amount i lost and what not
from December 26 to January 20th so in 25 days i lost not 17-20 pounds but 22 and i did get yelled at big time haha
she stated heavier males can lose that weight amount not as fast and because i am not that big she said it was to extreme and dose not want to to do that again ! i so felt like intimidated by a lady who dose not even come up to my nipple
due to my body got used to the program i made for myself and slowed down like a snail riding a turtle stuck in ice , i am going to give myself a break for 7-10 days break NOT cheating but eat more calories but keeping my carb count low 
after that i am going to put my body into a short period of time into ketosis stage just to drop a few more with out killing myself and i report how that go's
plz do not go to the extreme as i did , i did feel it work me a bit and the fast lost dose come with a price so those who look at the guide i posted modify it and good luck,
i now await for my wife to come home and yell at me next for it


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have to eat 2500-3000 calories everyday or I can't maintain my 210lb weight. I don't take to kindly to digesting my muscle for food. 

I eat red meat once a week, usually a filet or a high quality burger. 

Typically I eat fresh baked chicken or fish for protein and every kind of veggie I can find. 

I drink enough water to urinate clear. The amount varies depending on how much I sweat.

I probably eat dairy once a week, usually skim milk. 

I eat carbs but they are usually complex. Usually the only thing white I eat is a potato. 

Keep up the good work Gambit but remember the scale doesn't tell the whole story.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I can put yall to work here at casa de Arklatex. I can guarantee you will lose lots of weight! Side effects may include sunburn, sore muscles and callused hands. Free beer and vittles from the grill for all volunteers! 

Seriously. Yall keep up the good work. Great job and I tip my hat to anyone that is trying to get in shape. Physical fitness is one of the best preps folks can do!


----------

